# Will shooting on an 8 foot goal mess up my shot over an extended period of time?



## TraciAG (May 24, 2015)

I've just realized that my goal at home is only about 8 feet tall. I went to conditioning, and it was the first time I'd been in a court in a while. All of my shots at conditioning were off, could barely make it in. Then when I tried to dunk I realized that the rim was higher than mine at home. 

When I went home that afternoon and every day afterward, my shots went in 9 out of 10 times. I measured my hoop and it's only 8 feet. Has this messed up my muscle memory, and should I talk to my coach about this? I think I should stop practicing but my hoop is one of my only 'courts' in my area I can practice on outside of conditioning. 

Thank guys.


----------



## Calm Splat (Jun 9, 2015)

I really dont think so, but practice on both. If you still practice on 10ft hoop, some extra practice on an 8ft hoop wont hurt. But if u dont practice on a 10ft hoop, it takes some time to adjust


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

TraciAG said:


> I've just realized that my goal at home is only about 8 feet tall. I went to conditioning, and it was the first time I'd been in a court in a while. All of my shots at conditioning were off, could barely make it in. Then when I tried to dunk I realized that the rim was higher than mine at home.
> 
> When I went home that afternoon and every day afterward, my shots went in 9 out of 10 times. I measured my hoop and it's only 8 feet. Has this messed up my muscle memory, and should I talk to my coach about this? I think I should stop practicing but my hoop is one of my only 'courts' in my area I can practice on outside of conditioning.
> 
> Thank guys.


Just raise your hoop at home to regulation .


----------

